# Crash Bandicoot - Videos werden nicht abgespielt!



## Kyrodar (15. Februar 2011)

Hallo.

Ich habe mir bei Amazon Crash Bandicoot bestellt, und es ist heute angekommen. Geil!

Nun kommts.
Ich hab keine PlayStation (welche ich aber, wenn ich alle PS1-Spiele, die noch Einzug finden werden, besitze, auch noch kaufe), sondern spiele das ganze per Emulator.

Zur Anwendung kommt ePSXe und als einziges Plugin verwende ich Pete's OpenGL2 Driver.

Gut. Es läuft auch alles soweit, der typische blaue Text erscheint, die Logos von den Unternehmen, alles auch mit Musik usw... so wie es sein soll.
Dann kommt das Menu, ich starte, finde mich aber sofort auf der Insel-Map wieder. Hab mir gedacht, gut, vielleicht hab ich was gedrückt, spiele die ersten Level, aber es kommen auch keine weitere Videos.

Habe den Emulator auch neugestartet und noch einmal versucht, klappt aber nix.
Nachdem es nun mit der Iso nicht geklappt hat, dachte ich eben, es liegt genau daran.
Mit CD klappts aber auch nicht.

Bei meinem Metal Gear Solid klappt aber alles einwandfrei (auch Iso)?!
Hab ich etwa doch eine Raubkopie erwischt?

Mein MGS hab ich ja nun seit Release, also ist das 100%ig ein Original.

Im Anhang ist das nur noch einmal das Spiel. Ich dachte ja, dass der erste Teil 2 Spiele-CDs hatte, aber das hatte ich wohl falsch in Erinnerung (oder doch nicht?)

CDs sind auch typisch schwarz von unten, die Spiele-CD besitzt auch fast keinen Kratzer.


Hoffe es liegt doch nur am Emulator, dass der das in dem Fall nicht gebacken bekommt und es nachher mit der PlayStation läuft. 

Datengröße der CD ist 522MB.


----------



## Kyrodar (17. Februar 2011)

Niemand eine Idee?


----------



## GxGamer (17. Februar 2011)

Diskussionen über Emulatoren sind hier nicht erlaubt, auch wenn du das Original besitzt.
Es liegt aber definitiv am Emulator. Ist halt alles nicht offiziell.


----------

